# 2005 Blackout Nissan Sentra SE R Spec V



## specvchic05 (Jul 20, 2006)

hey guys, i'm new and thought i'd post up some pics of my car.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

nice, but it needs to be lowered, with some nice 17s, and, get rid of the bucktoof look.


----------



## specvchic05 (Jul 20, 2006)

agreed.

i'm lookin' at the nismo suspension kit, still haven't decided on wheels, and the grille is my next tiny project..will probably be done within the next few weeks.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

looks good, i've heard good things about the nismo suspension, good choice to go with.


----------



## specvchic05 (Jul 20, 2006)

yea, many people told me to go with KSPORTS and just slam my car but I think it's a bit impractical for an every day driver in CT. I'd like to stay with nismo, the performance parts I've installed by them so far have made the car sound pretty nasty.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i bet it does sound good with the nismo exhaust and intake lol. i'm acutally planning on buying k-sport coilovers for my car, they're not a bad choice either for the price. but it's the same reason why everyone wants you to buy them, cause i'm slammin mine lol. but if you'd lower it and get a set of wheels, you'd have a really clean sentra.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Very nice...race ya!


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

where did you get the clear corner lights from. can you give me a site or something?
by the way i like the car...very clean.


----------



## specvchic05 (Jul 20, 2006)

my first thought was to get the ksports coilovers and put 18's on the spec v, but i still think i'm deciding against the complete slamming of my car to the ground 


race me eh? lol you'd smoke me, i have no problem admitting it..i like eating hondas for fun. 

and the clear cornered headlights i actually got off ebay..they came from a site called
www.vertexracing.com...hope that helps ya out!


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

thank you very much.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, i'd suggest ksport over nismo, just for the ride height, and rebound control. it'll let you dial it in to exactly what you like. just remember, any time you lower a car, get a camber plate too.


----------



## charliehustle (Jul 26, 2006)

lowered? i don't agree with that. it's definitely already low enough. 

looks very nice.


----------



## Vector22 (Aug 20, 2006)

damn that is sweet i have a white b15 and i want to tint the windows


----------



## Tim F (Nov 30, 2004)

charliehustle said:


> lowered? i don't agree with that. it's definitely already low enough.
> 
> looks very nice.


I agree. I think it looks fine just the way it is.


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

what exactly are those lights called?


----------



## Vector22 (Aug 20, 2006)

its nice, if i were you i would get the nismo front and rear bumper lips and the nismo suspension kit


----------

